# Fenix EO5



## SixM (Oct 12, 2010)

What are your thoughts? Likes, dislikes?
I was kind of surprised when I seen this announced from Fenix Outfitters on a different Forum! Not a word had I heard of it from here.

I plan on getting a couple of these even though I really don't want any more cool LED lights. The size looks really small and it should be a great around the house/ keychain light, price looks nice too.
Pics can be seen in the Dealers section, there's an announcement from Fenix Outfitters.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 12, 2010)

Likes:

small size; all flood beam.

Dislikes:

No low mode; no hidden emergency modes.


----------



## daf3m (Oct 12, 2010)

According to this : http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=238853

I think is a quite promising mini light..


----------



## SixM (Oct 12, 2010)

A moonlight/really low low would be an outstanding addition to this light, I'll have to wait and see how useful a single mode light will be for EDC.
If it doesn't work out for me, I'll have a couple great new keychain lights.


----------



## SixM (Oct 12, 2010)

daf3m said:


> According to this : http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=238853
> 
> I think is a quite promising mini light..



I don't like that first pic though, it's a bit misleading on the size. :shakehead

And the wording about the "revolving single dimmer switch" makes me wonder too, makes it sound like a variable output twist switch or something.:thinking:


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 12, 2010)

You don't need and want 30 lumens to look for your keys in a dark theater.

You don't need 30 lumens to read with.

You don't need 30 lumens for the midnight bathroom trips.

You don't need 30 lumens to check on your kids.

I am puzzled why they didn't include a low mode. It doesn't have to be a super low "low". Around 5 lumens would be fine.

As I said in another thread, this light could have been my first Fenix light.


----------



## swxb12 (Oct 12, 2010)

Something like a 5/30 or 3/30 lm 2-mode setup would have been amazingly versatile. 

Someone get me a line to this camping specialist that Fenix seems to be high on lately.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 12, 2010)

I just can't wait for it, it will be nice gifts! 

But i hate that there is no low mode, i would like a three mode setup like this: 1/10/30 or something.. 

As mentioned before, i would like some hidden emergency blinking modes, but i don't want to cycle trough it..


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 12, 2010)

SixM said:


> I don't like that first pic though, it's a bit misleading on the size. :shakehead
> 
> And the wording about the "revolving single dimmer switch" makes me wonder too, makes it sound like a variable output twist switch or something.:thinking:



The word "dimmer" has me hoping for a variable output.


----------



## SixM (Oct 12, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> The word "dimmer" has me hoping for a variable output.



That would be great if it was, we'll have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 12, 2010)

The phrase "Revolving dimmer" makes me thing on the new quantum devices, maybe Fenix is using one of those for dimming?


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Oct 12, 2010)

There may be a convenient way to dim the E05.

There's a brand of lip balm called Blistex; the caps are of various colors depending on the flavor.

I've been using one of the caps lately on an E01; the medicated wintergreen/mint has a very dark green cap. The E01 in sun mode with the cap on is about as dim as the E01 _[with the cap off]_ in moon mode running on a deeply depleted battery.

The diameter of the E05 is nearly the same as the diameter of the E01 [14.4mm vs 14.0mm]; so hopefully the cap should fit the E05.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll be checking this one closely. I've been wondering why we haven't had a "short as possible" AAA, except for Arc AAA, sooner. I wonder if the dimming is just realigning the flood lens, nothing electrical.

Geoff


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 12, 2010)

found some clearer information from shoudian.com, Fenix E05 is a single mode twisty and comes in 2 versions, XP-G R4 30 lumens and XP-E R2 27 lumens, both give only 2 hours and 50 minutes according to the manufacturer's spec... :shakehead a lower low in 2 modes would be nice... :shrug:


----------



## sol-leks (Oct 12, 2010)

first I've heard of this light. I have to give fenix some credit, they are still coming up with new and interesting ideas. I think I may have to snag one of these.


----------



## michaelmcgo (Oct 12, 2010)

Then do we know why they used the words "revolving single dimmer switch"? From what I can tell their adds have never been well written, but they tend to be rather consistent. Since they didn't use the standard wording of single-mode twisty, it gives me hope that it's a two mode. For reference, the new E21 states:

"120 degree mechanical *revolving dimmer system* with easy and reliable operation"

The E21 has 2 modes. Hopefully if A=B and B=C...


----------



## choombak (Oct 12, 2010)

michaelmcgo said:


> Then do we know why they used the words "revolving single dimmer switch"? From what I can tell their adds have never been well written, but they tend to be rather consistent. Since they didn't use the standard wording of single-mode twisty, it gives me hope that it's a two mode. For reference, the new E21 states:
> 
> "120 degree mechanical *revolving dimmer system* with easy and reliable operation"
> 
> The E21 has 2 modes. Hopefully if A=B and B=C...



A flying birdie told me now that twisty on E05 turns it on and off - its either ~30/25 lumens or none. :shakehead

-Amarendra


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 12, 2010)

I will probably get one regardless of modes. I forgot to mention efficiency as one of the features. I was looking the specs of the Leatherman Serac S2 for comparison. That light runs at 35lm for 45 minutes. The E05 runs at 30lm for almost 3 hours. It will be a great backup to my ZL H501. A while back I was wishing for a better and cheaper alternative to the Versati ET10. The E05 might just be that light.


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 12, 2010)

It's a neat idea for a light, but it seems like such a waste of an XP-G/XP-E to have such low output :shrug:

I'll probably end up ordering one anyway


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 12, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> It's a neat idea for a light, but it seems like such a waste of an XP-G/XP-E to have such low output :shrug:
> 
> I'll probably end up ordering one anyway


 
IMO, it's too low output too, with just 3 hours of runtime. I actually tought Fenix would be able to do at least 50-60 lumens at one AAA for 3 hours with the XP-G.

Me too, gotta get these E05 with the XP-G before the run out and getting replaced with the XR-E


----------



## njet212 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm wondering if it use glass lens ?? it look's like plastic lens to me !


----------



## eala (Oct 13, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> A while back I was wishing for a better and cheaper alternative to the Versati ET10. The E05 might just be that light.



I tried the Versati too (but did not like the silly switch mechanism). The floody beam was sooo useful as a task light. Eventually, I found my way to the Peak Eiger. Once they made them in knurled stainless I knew I had found the alternative. Only issue was the fact that I wanted neutral and so had to custom build it bringing up the cost. Peak will do this for you if you are patient. Mine took 4 months.

Anyway, I will likely buy the Fenix as well since I love small floody AAA lights. 30 lumens sounds about right.

eala


----------



## waddup (Oct 13, 2010)

perfect light to get in and out or a dark car/house/ally 30 lumens is a lot of light when its dark.


small enough to have on anyones keys.

long enough runtime that when the battery does die, the lights been useful enough, enough times that its missed and the battery is replaced and light continues its usefulness.

simple to use.

perfect girlfriend/wife/daughter light

i bet it sells very well.


----------



## applevision (Oct 13, 2010)

Ay!

This is killing me!

We need answers! 

1) Is the "dimmer switch" really a dimmer? Is it the same thing as what Rob of Lummi fame is working on? That's the Quantum Tunneling stuff:






Or just a fancy on-off switch?

2) Which bin would be better? I presume the R4 given higher luminance, but it'd be cool if someone who knew could chime in... esp because this is going to be a seriously underdriven XP-G. Are tints different between these bins?

3) When will we read reviews of this baby?

4) Finally, will 4Sevens have an "answer" to this light? I mean, the ReVo is sort of in the same vein... well, okay, very much in the same vein... but if this light doesn't have the QTC quantum stuff... maybe 4sevens could build us that light?! 

Hmm...


----------



## calipsoii (Oct 13, 2010)

Applevision your cross-posting is killing me man, every time I see a new post in the E05 threads I click it quickly hoping it's more information about the light.


----------



## nativecajun (Oct 13, 2010)

SixM said:


> What are your thoughts? Likes, dislikes?
> I was kind of surprised when I seen this announced from Fenix Outfitters on a different Forum! Not a word had I heard of it from here.
> 
> I plan on getting a couple of these even though I really don't want any more cool LED lights. The size looks really small and it should be a great around the house/ keychain light, price looks nice too.
> Pics can be seen in the Dealers section, there's an announcement from Fenix Outfitters.


 

from what i am reading I will never own one.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 13, 2010)

great, less people to fight for one!
They got me at the word "flood"


----------



## sol-leks (Oct 13, 2010)

I do like the small size and flood but a few things bug me. Single mode 30 lumens just seems like a waste of an xp-g emitter. Also 25 bucks is a bit more than i want to spend for a 30 lumen close up flood light although the r2 version for 20 bucks sounds more appealing. I dunno, its a very nice idea but not quite there......maybe if this was AA I would like it better.


----------



## applevision (Oct 13, 2010)

calipsoii said:


> Applevision your cross-posting is killing me man, every time I see a new post in the E05 threads I click it quickly hoping it's more information about the light.



Sorry, *calipsoii*! And sorry for this post, too! I am with you though... I am really excited about this light. I have loved Fenix for a long time, but in the past year, I feel that they've kinda fallen off the center stage, so to speak. Something about this clever light speaks to me. 

-It's tiny--and I love tiny lights!
-The approach to flood is unique--not sure if it's going to be cool or not, though
-The concept of dimming is really _avant garde_... but might not be real...

So sorry and I'm with you!

4sevens! Please get us the skinny on this light!


----------



## jtblue (Oct 13, 2010)

I might just pick one up for my keys and chuck some lithiums in it


----------



## YourTime (Oct 13, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> Likes:
> 
> small size; all flood beam.
> 
> ...



im with u 200%

if they can address this then ill buy a couple.


----------



## choombak (Oct 13, 2010)

Any information/insight into the R2 and R4 beam profiles? I am especially interested in the tints - which one would be more neutral/warm?


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 13, 2010)

Unless there's a significant tint difference, 5 dollars more for only 4 more lumens is rather silly. I'm pretty sure this is only a single mode light, especially since there's nothing said on lower modes, output or runtime. I like to think of this as a mass produced Peak Eiger with the flood optic, I just may get one if it is single mode.


----------



## swxb12 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm guessing that multimode would have made the minuscule size impossible(?)



defloyd77 said:


> I like to think of this as a mass produced Peak Eiger with the flood optic, I just may get one if it is single mode.



If only Fenix offered multiple power levels on this "poor man's Eiger". 

I can't wait to see shots of the beam.


----------



## Xacto (Oct 13, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> [...]
> 
> I am puzzled why they didn't include a low mode. It doesn't have to be a super low "low". Around 5 lumens would be fine.
> 
> As I said in another thread, this light could have been my first Fenix light.


 

Same for me. Already checked youtube yesterday evening for the E05. Two modes would have been nice, since I do not really like the E01 and the next bigger light is too expensive compared to the el-cheapo LiteXpress light that currently rides on my car keys.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 13, 2010)

Mathiashogevold said:


> IMO, it's too low output too, with just 3 hours of runtime. I actually tought Fenix would be able to do at least 50-60 lumens at one AAA for 3 hours with the XP-G.



It is 30 lumens OTF so probably around 40-50lm on the LED.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Oct 13, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> It is 30 lumens OTF so probably around 40-50lm on the LED.


 
I know that, the Ansi/fsc measuring is really fine, i'm glad they use that, so they get VERY accurate OTF lumen.. 
I was hoping they could do 50 OTF lumen.. Okey now?


----------



## GeetarHero (Oct 13, 2010)

Gotta admit, I'm pretty stoked about this light! Finally a light my Girlfriend might be willing to EDC! 2 modes or variable output would be AWESOME but I'll probably end up getting a couple no matter what.


----------



## calipsoii (Oct 13, 2010)

I sent Fenix an email asking if by "dimmer switch" they meant variable output. Here was the reply:



> Here is Fenix manufacturer in China.
> 
> Thank you very much for your attention to Fenix new product.
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenlight (Oct 13, 2010)

30 lumens, with no lower setting, makes it way too bright for what I often use my key chain light for.

If it had a low of around 3 to 8 lumens, (or even better: 2, 10, 30) in addition to the 30 lumens, it would be perfect for key chain use.

But as it is, with the single output, I can't see any reason at all to buy one.

I have a very old and beat up 3 x 5mm LED AAA Peak, and half the time I use it, it's brighter than I really want, and it's probably only around 15 lumens, tops.

I can't imagine 30 lumens in a movie theater, looking for my dropped gloves this winter.

Fenix could have tweaked the settings used in the LD01,(1-2, 5-10, 30) and used the shallow flood head, and made a really nice light. Probably a little longer than the E05, but not very much.

I think the E05 is a nice idea, and like all Fenix lights, I'm sure they will sell a lot of them, just not to me.


----------



## SixM (Oct 13, 2010)

Pre-ordered the R4 version EO5, and some neutral tint goodness from 4/7s last night. The wife is gonna be pissed. 
I have a thing for AAA lights, and the Steamlight Microstream I carried for a while worked really well. The clickey was the best feature with it though, as the beam was pretty tight. With the EO5 we'll see how different 30 lumens of flood works.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm happy to hear it's just one mode, all I need to know before I'm sold is if it's 30 lumens and then a quick fade to nothing or if it has a moon mode like the E01 at the end of it's regulation.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> It's a neat idea for a light, but it seems like such a waste of an XP-G/XP-E to have such low output :shrug:
> 
> I'll probably end up ordering one anyway



It's odd people are clamoring over Fenixs choice to omit higher output, while my main concerns are why they didn't offer a lower output for low lumen freaks, as well as a high runtime. They alienated a core group of runtime freaks as well. :ironic:


----------



## crizyal (Oct 13, 2010)

SixM said:


> Pre-ordered the R4 version EO5, and some neutral tint goodness from 4/7s last night. The wife is gonna be pissed.



I didn't see this option on 4sevens site. Did you call them to pre-order?


----------



## jag-engr (Oct 13, 2010)

Beacon of Light said:


> It's odd people are clamoring over Fenixs choice to omit higher output,...



Most of the posts here in this thread are saying that they should have a lower mode, not a higher mode. :thinking:



Beacon of Light said:


> ...my main concerns are why they didn't offer a lower output for low lumen freaks...



I love the 27~30 lumen point for a keychain light, but agree that they should also have a 2~3 lumen mode (5 max), both for the sake of run time and practical middle-of-the-night and close-up use.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 13, 2010)

Well the XPG should be floodier, no?
Also- 30 lumens spread out in a flood sounds like a decent idea

Theres still a few people who want single modes

I guess everyone is having a bit of cpfer syndrome (It doesn't suit my needs so it is a bad product)


----------



## SixM (Oct 13, 2010)

crizyal said:


> I didn't see this option on 4sevens site. Did you call them to pre-order?



Fenix lights > Battery type > AAA


http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=22_69_49


----------



## Mike89 (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't know if I'm getting this light but I personally like the idea of just one mode. For me in a light this small, a low beam is just stupid (I've always thought with all these lights all these useless modes was stupid and just gets in the way of using the light). I have a lot of lights and can't even think of when I've needed to use a low beam. Guess it's just my eyes but for me, the more light the better. I would have liked a push button on the back, I'm not too keen on twisties.


----------



## Rod911 (Oct 13, 2010)

SixM said:


> Pre-ordered the R4 version EO5, and some neutral tint goodness from 4/7s last night.


I coudn't find anything to describe the tint colour of either the R2 or R5 versions of the light. Despite being an 'R4', and this is what 4Sevens uses for their neutral XP-Gs, unlike 4Sevens lights, Fenix does not specifically quote the tint colour of the light this time around. From the promo ads, I would say its a cool-white tint.

I second peoples' comments here on wanting a low mode for the light. My H501W with its all flood 3 lumens is a much used, and preferred, setting for general usuage.

With 2 modes and if really is a neutral tint light (starting to go off cool tints) I would have jumped at this light and it would have replaced my MiNi AA (warm) for key-ring duty.


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 13, 2010)

It will be on sale in the UK at the end of the month.


----------



## SixM (Oct 13, 2010)

Rod911 said:


> I coudn't find anything to describe the tint colour of either the R2 or R5 versions of the light. Despite being an 'R4', and this is what 4Sevens uses for their neutral XP-Gs, unlike 4Sevens lights, Fenix does not specifically quote the tint colour of the light this time around. From the promo ads, I would say its a cool-white tint.
> 
> I second peoples' comments here on wanting a low mode for the light. My H501W with its all flood 3 lumens is a much used, and preferred, setting for general usuage.
> 
> With 2 modes and if really is a neutral tint light (starting to go off cool tints) I would have jumped at this light and it would have replaced my MiNi AA (warm) for key-ring duty.



Just to be clear I'm not saying these are neutral tint lights.
In _*addition to*_ the EO5 I preordered, I also ordered a AAx2 NW Quark and a high voltage NW head, and a Preon 2. Did I mention the wife's gonna be  
I don't want anyone to get the wrong impression, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## palimpsest (Oct 13, 2010)

SixM said:


> I don't like that first pic though, it's a bit misleading on the size. :shakehead


----------



## SixM (Oct 13, 2010)

4/7s didn't post that one on their site either, I'm sure they thought as much as well.
Come on Fenix WTH.


----------



## tucolino (Oct 13, 2010)

just preorder the r4 at 47s.

love the e01.sure i will love this one.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Oct 13, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> Well the XPG should be floodier, no?
> Also- 30 lumens spread out in a flood sounds like a decent idea
> 
> Theres still a few people who want single modes
> ...



I want single modes but not necessarily for myself. Small single modes. It's a good gift for non flashaholics. Runtime and good brightness. Things like the ITP R01 and the single level A03 are great gifts I've found. I gave someone the A2 with low-med-high and noticed they kept it in a drawer and the reason for that was they didn't realise it had 2 other modes. They still didn't use it much though as it was too big and twisty action was beyond them. 

With a good brightness, size and runtime, and good keyring attachment unlike the A03, this could cover the wider market. I'll still have the E01 on my keyring though.


----------



## crizyal (Oct 14, 2010)

I also pre-ordered one. I really hope the R4 is a Neutral tint though I am not holding my breath. I have a #8 Peak Eiger with a medium optic, and was wanting a lower power version also. I think this will fit the bill nicely.


----------



## jag-engr (Oct 15, 2010)

davidt1 said:


> You don't need and want 30 lumens to look for your keys in a dark theater.
> 
> You don't need 30 lumens to read with.
> 
> ...



I agree. For a light that is not going to have any throw, there's really no need for it to be any brighter, but surely they could have given an alternate low mode.

While I would have appreciated a sub-lumen output (below 1 lm), I think 5 lumens could be a workable solution. iTP has managed 1.5 lm with an XP-G and 4 sevens has it down around 2~3 lm without too much trouble. Even Fenix's long-standing minimum output of 8 lm would have been workable for an EDC light.

Also, with a flood optic in the light, I wonder if a warm-tinted, low-lumen 3mm LED could be set off to the side to provide a higher efficiency low level. It wouldn't work well with a normal reflectored light, but with a flood optic, it might just be possible!

Any modders out there brave enough to tackle this one? :candle:


----------



## noisebeam (Oct 15, 2010)

Since there is no info on tint and the output delta is 3 lumens (unnoticeable) between R4 and R2 version, why would anyone one choose R4 over R2?

Is there any fact vs. hope that the R4 offers something 'better'?


----------



## RedForest UK (Oct 15, 2010)

Well remember you can't take factory specs 'as read' I would guess that due to the lower vf of the XP-G it will give a more efficient circuit than the R2 version by a greater margin than Fenix are letting on. If the output difference is only 3 lumens I would guess at a slightly longer runtime as well.. 

Of course the only way to find out is to test or see test results on both from an accurate and independent source, i.e. selfbuilt.


----------



## BST07 (Oct 15, 2010)

No idea why, but just impulsively pre-ordered the R4 version from 47's as well. Hopefully I didn't make the wrong choice by going with the R4!


----------



## noisebeam (Oct 16, 2010)

I can't see the R4 being a wrong choice and surely a 'better' one, but the unknown is will it run out before there is hard data on the difference?


----------



## branespload (Oct 16, 2010)

I pre-ordered the R4 version also. I figure it will be less 'blue', but we can't know that for sure. I also thought since the XP-G has a larger surface area, its larger hotspot might lend better to being a floodlight. I'll definitely have a review up once I get my hands on it. B)


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 16, 2010)

Let's assume the XP-E version is 180 degrees of even flood, is it possible for the XP-G to make a flat ended optic go beyond 180 degrees?


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 20, 2010)

I pre-ordered one I love AAA keychain lights especially floody ones. This looks like it should serve well.


----------



## shark_za (Oct 20, 2010)

My XP-G lights are all greenish at low current.
All my XP-E lights are cool cool white even at low levels. 

I wonder....


----------



## BigBluefish (Oct 20, 2010)

I just can't get excited about this. 

30 lumens or so for 2 or 3 hours, and that's it? 

No low mode? 

No neutral tint? 

The only appeal is the hope of a really, really nice flood beam. But in its present configuration, I just don't see it filling a need for me. 

Now, it may be just the ticket for someone else. 

Make that 2 - 5 lumens for 12 + hours with a neutral tint and a true flood beam and I'd be all over it.


----------



## sabre7 (Oct 21, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> I just can't get excited about this.
> 
> 30 lumens or so for 2 or 3 hours, and that's it?
> 
> ...



+1... just don't see the light on this one either :tired:


----------



## coyote (Oct 21, 2010)

i suspect many flashaholics would agree that it isn't for them. 

yet i think those specs make it perfect to the average joe who needs a very simple 'light with average brightness and average runtime, all in a small package.

folks like that don't appreciate numerous modes, extreme highs & lows, days of runtime, neutral tints, great throw, etc. they just need a light to help them out now and then, one that preforms all-'round.

so i ordered two to look at and then give as gifts to people i care about.


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 21, 2010)

coyote said:


> i suspect many flashaholics would agree that it isn't for them.
> 
> yet i think those specs make it perfect to the average joe who needs a very simple 'light with average brightness and average runtime, all in a small package.
> 
> ...



I think you just about nailed that,joe punter will love it,such power in a small torch the average joe will be showing it off to all the non flash peeps.I am having one as I enjoy collecting AAA single cell lights.


----------



## gunga (Oct 21, 2010)

This might be an okay gift light, but I agree, I wanted lower levels, neutral tint, and longer run time...


----------



## Aquanaut (Oct 27, 2010)

gunga said:


> This might be an okay gift light, but I agree, I wanted lower levels, neutral tint, and longer run time...



Does anyone actually have in hand the E05 (either one) and seen the tint? Any photos to show the tint?

I don't particularly like the E01 blue tint.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 27, 2010)

These have not yet shipped from the Factory in China.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't forget the all flood beam makes this light a good headlamp when used with a jockstrap headband for up-close and indoor use. If the tint is nice, it might just replace my Maratac AAA as a backup to my ZL H501. And of course, the simplicity of just one mode makes a good gift light.


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 28, 2010)

A long time ago LED lights were in the 3 to 10 lumen range.
Then Fenix introduced the L1P with 30 lumens and we were very happy.
What a bright light!

More recently Fenix had the E01 in the 10 lumen range.
Then Fenix introduced the E05 with 30 lumens and we are very sad.
The light is too bright!

What a difference 7 years makes.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 28, 2010)

30lm in a flood beam won't appear as bright as light with a hot spot.


----------



## coyote (Oct 28, 2010)

LEDninja said:


> A long time ago LED lights were in the 3 to 10 lumen range.
> Then Fenix introduced the L1P with 30 lumens and we were very happy.
> What a bright light!
> 
> ...



well said.


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 28, 2010)

We'll never be happy. If it's bright enough, the beam won't be right.


----------



## CyberCT (Oct 28, 2010)

When I saw the e05 I decided I needed a good keychain light. However, seeing how it is only one mode disappointed me and I decided to just get the LD01 instead. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow but I know I'll be happy with it.


----------



## Wastegate (Oct 28, 2010)

I definitely need a new keychain light. My Photon is old and wimpy 
Preordered


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 28, 2010)

Notsure Fire said:


> We'll never be happy. If it's bright enough, the beam won't be right.



What a good reply,spot on with that


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 28, 2010)

Notsure Fire said:


> We'll never be happy. If it's bright enough, the beam won't be right.



Even if the brightness and beam were right, it uses an R4 not an S2. :sick2:  And XP-G's are green. ALL of them. Kermit the Frog green.


----------



## jirik_cz (Oct 28, 2010)

defloyd77 said:


> E And XP-G's are green. ALL of them. Kermit the Frog green.



Nonsense.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 29, 2010)

jirik_cz said:


> Nonsense.



Sarcasm


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 29, 2010)

If there is any green in the led then maybe the diffuser type optic will help appear more white. I have noticed with some of my greenish XP-G lights when i put a diffuser on it looks a little better.


----------



## Knifewing (Oct 29, 2010)

I just saw the EO5 on the 4Sevens site and am very interested in it. I like the size and AAA battery. But I'm wondering about a question posed earlier in this thread. I'm fairly new to these lights and am wondering if someone with my level of experience would even notice the difference between R2 and R4. Are 3 lumens that much of a difference in this light? And is the R4 significantly better than the R2? Thanks for any info you can provide a newbie.


----------



## swxb12 (Oct 29, 2010)

If Fenix would take a page out of Peak's book and offer the optic on the ld01 I'd be all over it. For now, awaiting eo5 reviews


----------



## jimbo231 (Oct 29, 2010)

defloyd77 said:


> Even if the brightness and beam were right, it uses an R4 not an S2. :sick2:  And XP-G's are green. ALL of them. Kermit the Frog green.


 The xp-g R5 in my eagletac p20a2 mark II is very white and not green at all.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 30, 2010)

Knifewing said:


> I'm fairly new to these lights and am wondering if someone with my level of experience would even notice the difference between R2 and R4. Are 3 lumens that much of a difference in this light? And is the R4 significantly better than the R2?



The XP-G R4 is a little more efficient and brighter while the XR-E R2 but I don't think you will notice any difference in brightness, not with 3 lumens. Generally the R4 is more of a floody beam and wide soft hotspot depending on the relflector. The XR-E is know for it's throw but depending on the reflector can be a good mix of flood/throw. 

It's really hard to say what the difference will be with the E05 R4 and R2 because I have never had or scene a light with that type of optic. It could end up the R4 is all bright flood with no hotspot and the R2 a little less brighter spill with a dim hotspot, that's just a guess. 

Also I just assume they mean XR-E R2 but it could also be the XP-E R2, has anyone heard?


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 30, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> Also I just assume they mean XR-E R2 but it could also be the XP-E R2, has anyone heard?



XP-E.

Well I just gave in and preordered an R4.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 30, 2010)

received 2 samples of E05 from Fenix, here are some photos to share...















































just did a quick review here


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 30, 2010)

the circuit board was born on July 24th 2010


----------



## nakahoshi (Oct 30, 2010)

This light looks awesome. I can see My intended use will be as a back up light. I love the fact that it has one brightness level. I don't want to fumble with settings and outputs when I need light. 

There have been some posts about "Joe average guy who doesn't know anything in the world about flashlights and thinks his mini mag is the best". 

Why does a light with only one output only qualify for the unenlightened? 

For my intended use, as a backup, when I need light I most likely will be in the dark because my EDC just died, and to have this light come on with a twist will be awesome.

I wont have to wonder what mode I used last Tuesday to find a cat toy under the couch.. It will be nice not to have tactical strobe come on when I am trying to unlock my door..

I know this isn't the most advanced light on the market, but a 30 Lumen flood single stage light sounds awesome. Especially at this price.

-Bobby


----------



## ColoradoClimber (Oct 30, 2010)

I've been using this light for 2 days now and it is perfect for my EDC. The light is soft enough that I read on a plane last night and strong enough with it's wide beam that it can light up my backyard that is about 25 yards deep and 20 yards wide.

Great job on this one Fenix!


----------



## coyote (Oct 30, 2010)

nakahoshi said:


> ...There have been some posts about _"Joe average guy who doesn't know anything in the world about flashlights and thinks his mini mag is the best"_.
> 
> Why does a light with only one output only qualify for the unenlightened?...



bobby, 

i started that post. i wasn't saying that a single-stage unit isn't for the enlightened (they sure are!!!), only that the unenlightened are usually better served by single-mode units. 

ie: last year i gave a bunch of Maratac, iTP, IlluminaTi and LF2XT multilevel lights to non-flashaholics family/friends, explaining to each how the levels were changed.

over the next year almost every single person came back asking me to show them again how to use it, or asking why their light wasn't as bright as i first showed them, or asked why the brightness isn't the same every time they used it, or didn't even remembered it had different levels. in the case of the LF2XT they got lost in the custom settings and couldn't get out, being left with only a strobing unit.

in my experience, most part time users just want a light to turn on and off, not something they have to remember how to use.


----------



## nakahoshi (Oct 30, 2010)

coyote said:


> bobby,
> 
> i started that post. i wasn't saying that a single-stage unit isn't for the enlightened (they sure are!!!), only that the unenlightened are usually better served by single-mode units.
> 
> ...



I understand what your saying, I was not going after you, just the general vibe I have been seeing around here lately. 
(Thank you for your civil response BTW:wave

I really do not like when a new light gets bashed because it doesn't do what that person wants. (.000002 Lumens, 43 modes ect) 

As for the unenlightened folk:

I gifted some of the ITP 3 stage lights and everyone was able to understand them fairly quickly, (after a quick lesson of course) 
I do give out E01's, and your correct, its much easier to give someone a light that "just works"

but

If you bought a LF2XT for someone not crazy like us, then you deserve to be their private customer support agent!  

-Bobby


----------



## nakahoshi (Oct 30, 2010)

> > > > > double post


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 30, 2010)

nakahoshi said:


> I understand what your saying, I was not going after you, just the general vibe I have been seeing around here lately.
> (Thank you for your civil response BTW:wave
> 
> I really do not like when a new light gets bashed because it doesn't do what that person wants. (.000002 Lumens, 43 modes ect)
> ...



Totally with you on both counts,i am having one as it is just a single mode and bright enough for its intended use.Also for non flash peeps ideal.
What I find very very strange and it occurs post after post is for example "I need a light for my Dad/Mother etc etc to replace the old tin light from Ever Ready or where ever".A one mode little light like this is ideal for most jobs compared to what they had before but many members urge the op to look at the latest James Bond 007 multi mode multi kill light costing an arm and a leg just because they like us are light crazy,the average Joe Punter justs wants a simple on/off thank you light.I got my son a simple Cyba Lite clickie for xmas last and he loves it,thinks it is the dogs danglies.


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 30, 2010)

mcnair55 said:


> Totally with you on both counts,i am having one as it is just a single mode and bright enough for its intended use.Also for non flash peeps ideal.
> What I find very very strange and it occurs post after post is for example "I need a light for my Dad/Mother etc etc to replace the old tin light from Ever Ready or where ever".A one mode little light like this is ideal for most jobs compared to what they had before but many members urge the op to look at the latest James Bond 007 multi mode multi kill light costing an arm and a leg just because they like us are light crazy,the average Joe Punter justs wants a simple on/off thank you light.I got my son a simple Cyba Lite clickie for xmas last and he loves it,thinks it is the dogs danglies.



lol Well put. New lights should be bought, but spending within reason.


----------



## coyote (Oct 30, 2010)

nakahoshi said:


> ...I gifted some of the ITP 3 stage lights and everyone was able to understand them fairly quickly, (after a quick lesson of course)...
> 
> but...If you bought a LF2XT for someone not crazy like us, then you deserve to be their private customer support agent!  ...



i'm with ya bobby :twothumbs

guess the folks i gave lessons too were so damn busy and distracted that the explanation didn't sink in. modern society....

and the reason a tech-savvy buddy got my LF2XT was that i couldn't handle it myself. too damn many options for me and him, it appears. hell, right after i got it i spent a whole evening trying to get out of its "hidden" modes and thought maybe this buddy would be smarter than me. guess not...


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for your pics and all your input *rookiedaddy*, do you plan on testing the runtime on Energizer lithium?


----------



## paulr (Oct 31, 2010)

I just found out about this. It sounds great. There is no need for multiple levels. 30 lumens of flood is wonderful for reading, finding the bathroom, etc. It is nothing like a 30 lumen spotlight. It's more like the normal 1000 lumen light fixture in your bedroom, except 1/30th of the brightness. At handheld distance it's just right for reading. At walking distance it's just right for finding the can. My 1-level McGizmo Sundrop is my favorite light of all time, and this seems like a comparable beam shape (though not tint).


----------



## TITANER (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't think 30 lumens is good.It is not enough when i use it for walk,and it is too bright for reading.


----------



## gustophersmob (Oct 31, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> received 2 samples of E05 from Fenix, here are some photos to share...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, a sterile E05! How cool 
Thanks for doing the runtimes, very helpful! Any plans to do a runtime test using lithium primaries?  :naughty:

I'm surprised that they were able to fit a spring in there considering how short it is. It also looks like it may be potted based on your photo of the back of the head. Can you confirm this?

If potted, that and the non-battery crusher design makes me want to get one (or 4! :devil


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 31, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> Thanks for your pics and all your input *rookiedaddy*, do you plan on testing the runtime on Energizer lithium?





gustophersmob said:


> Thanks for doing the runtimes, very helpful! Any plans to do a runtime test using lithium primaries?  :naughty:


@jhc37013, @gustophersmob, yes. I'm doing a runtime test using lithium primary now... be back reporting when done... :devil:



gustophersmob said:


> It also looks like it may be potted based on your photo of the back of the head. Can you confirm this?


yea... it does look like it's potted... but as these are samples, I can't speak for the production run... local distributors hasn't got them in stock yet...


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 31, 2010)

I love floody lights and I love keychain lights and I love simple UIs. So the E05 should be made for me if it wouldn't be for the short runtime.

I like floody lights particularly for reading. About 2,5-3 hours of light is not a lot. When using my Arc AAA for reading while travelling I even find the 5 hours runtime of it just at the border of satisfying.

As long as the runtime stays so short I stick with my current reading light: Zebralight H501w, the godfather of flood. It is bigger, but small enough, the medium setting is with 15lm good for reading and lasts very long.

If the E05 would output maximum 15-20 lumens with at least 5 hours runtime it would have been my dream of a keychain reading light. Nevertheless I have to admit that for a reading light keychain use is not so important as I normally do not carry my books on my keychain either, so I carry some kind of bag anyway.

But also for the typical keychain applications a longer runtime is desirable because with occasional use it is hard to estimate how much power is left in the cell. The shorter the runtime the higher is the chance of the light failing when you need it the most.

Just my 2 cents on the E05.

Lucciola


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 31, 2010)

runtime test using lithium primary is done...
a summary of the test:
Eneloop AAA (fresh from package): 2.5 hours and start blinking
Eneloop AAA (fully charged): 3 hours, brightness start dropping at ~hour 2.5
Panasonic Evolta AAA Alkaline: 3.8 hours, brightness start dropping at ~hour 2.8
Energizer Ultimate Lithium AAA: 6 hours, brightness start dropping at ~hour 5

runtime pics available here  :devil:


----------



## jtblue (Nov 1, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> Energizer Ultimate Lithium AAA: 6 hours, brightness start dropping at ~hour 5


 
Woah oo: 5 hours of constant lumens!

Thanks rookie for posting this info


----------



## paulr (Nov 1, 2010)

30 lumen flood is perfect for reading, finding the can, etc. It's not anything like a 30 lumen spot beam since it's spread over 100x the area, depending. It's more like turning on the 1000 lumen light fixture in your bedroom, except 1/30th as bright. My favorite lights are single stage McLux floods and it looks like the flood concept is finally catching on.


----------



## jhc37013 (Nov 1, 2010)

jtblue said:


> Woah oo: 5 hours of constant lumens!
> 
> Thanks rookie for posting this info



+1 Thanks rookiedaddy I use lithium primary's in these keychain light's to keep weight down and 5hrs sounds great.


----------



## Lucciola (Nov 1, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> Energizer Ultimate Lithium AAA: 6 hours, brightness start dropping at ~hour 5


 
Wow! Now we are talking!


----------



## TITANER (Nov 1, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> runtime test using lithium primary is done...
> a summary of the test:
> Eneloop AAA (fresh from package): 2.5 hours and start blinking
> Eneloop AAA (fully charged): 3 hours, brightness start dropping at ~hour 2.5
> ...


 Good job,thanks for your helpful info.


----------



## gustophersmob (Nov 1, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> runtime test using lithium primary is done...
> a summary of the test:
> Eneloop AAA (fresh from package): 2.5 hours and start blinking
> Eneloop AAA (fully charged): 3 hours, brightness start dropping at ~hour 2.5
> ...



Many thanks fo doing these tests, great data! :thumbsup:


----------



## rookiedaddy (Nov 1, 2010)

my sincere apology to all... wrong alkaline posted previously... corrected version should be...

Eneloop AAA (fresh from package): 2.5 hours and start blinking
Eneloop AAA (fully charged): 3 hours, brightness start dropping at ~hour 2.5
Energizer Advanced AAA Alkaline: 3.8 hours, brightness start dropping at ~hour 2.8
Energizer Ultimate Lithium AAA: 6 hours, brightness start dropping at ~hour 5

sorry for the confusion... these Energizer Advanced AAA Alkalines are US-made cells.


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Nov 1, 2010)

This looks like it could be a winner for general EDC to me. I currently carry the LD01 and to be honest very rarely move it out of the initial medium setting (~27 lumens) which seems to be perfect for me - simplifying the UI to only this mode and shortening the light are both perfect changes for me. Alternatively you could look at it as an uprated e01, with a bit more brightness and a much, much nicer tint, and a lower runtime that I can easily work around.

The only question I have is what happens when the battery starts going? Does it tail off into a moon mode or just switch off suddenly? With the e01 it tailed off nicely so you know when the cell needs changed, and with lights like the ld01 you could tell the batteries were going by comparing the modes - when high starts being comparable to med then you know the cell is about done. How does the e05 work?


----------



## Upplyst (Nov 1, 2010)

*Old E1 replacement.*

I would venture to say this is a somewhat late upgrade or fresh new updated equivalent to the old Fenix E1 from 2006. You know the one with the blueish rigel LED. Perhaps even the same circuit. The runtimes looks very similar. As I remember it had 5 hours on a lithium primary.


----------



## ragweed (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Old E1 replacement.*

I am going to get an EO5. How is everyone getting them? They are on order only on a couple sites. Anyone have them in stock yet?


----------



## coyote (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks rookie!!!


----------



## coyote (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Old E1 replacement.*



ragweed said:


> I am going to get an EO5. How is everyone getting them? They are on order only on a couple sites. Anyone have them in stock yet?



we're all waiting for our units on pre-order. we don't have them in hand yet.

the one that was tested was a prototype-test model. 
to quote rookie: "_...these are samples, I can't speak for the production run... local distributors hasn't got them in stock yet.._."

.


----------



## ragweed (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Old E1 replacement.*

Thanks!


----------



## Creepo (Nov 1, 2010)

Upon seeing it on 4Sevens site I was initially pumped but then as many have pointed out, 30 lumens is a bit too much power for such a light.
And without any lower settings I'll probably have to pass on it.


----------



## coyote (Nov 1, 2010)

Creepo said:


> .... 30 lumens is a bit too much power for such a light.....



keep in mind that when you spread the beam that wide (180 degrees), it doesn't appear anywhere near as bright. in the past, wide beams like that have appeared to me to be about half as bright (or less), thus it might look more like a 10-15 lumen unit than the rated 30. and without a hot-spot, it doesn't bother the eyes as much either.

.


----------



## swxb12 (Nov 1, 2010)

coyote said:


> keep in mind that when you spread the beam that wide (180 degrees), it doesn't appear anywhere near as bright. in the past, wide beams like that have appeared to me to be about half as bright (or less), thus it might look more like a 10-15 lumen unit than the rated 30. and without a hot-spot, it doesn't bother the eyes as much either.
> 
> .



In a strange way the 2.x lumen low of my Zebralight H50 (original flood) seems brighter than it is because the light is spread out in all directions. Just another reason why I would like Fenix to incorporate the E05 optic into a multimode light, though the price would probably jump.


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Nov 1, 2010)

This has the potential to be the near perfect EDC light for me, ending up somewhere almost exactly int eh middle of the ld01 and e01...

Compared to the e01 you get a bump in brightness and a proper tint rather than a sickly purple one for some loss in runtime (which isn't a huge issue to me). As for the ld01, personally I almost always find myself sticking to the med (27lm) setting as it seems a good compromise between runtime and brightness, and means I don't need to faff about with changing modes, so the e05 for me gets rid of the extra modes I don't normally need and simplifies everything.

The only two things I am slightly worried about are the wide beam - will it be just a bit too wide for my uses? The e01 and ld01 seem to be a decent enough balance of flood and throw... The one other thing is what low battery warning you get - will it tail off into a moon mode like the e01? To me the fact that both lights give me some warning of low batt is essential (the e01's moon mode, the ld01 gradually losing the higher brightness settings) so I am wandering what the e05 will be like.

At the end of the day, it is only £15 too, so probably worth the chance, I doubt it will be a bad light, just maybe not quite perfect for me...


----------



## TMedina (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Old E1 replacement.*



ragweed said:


> I am going to get an EO5. How is everyone getting them? They are on order only on a couple sites. Anyone have them in stock yet?



I put an order in with 4sevens.com, my usual Fenix dealer. I got an email back today saying my order is listed as "back-order" - so I don't know if that means pre-order or I'm just out of luck on the initial release.

-Trevor


----------



## defloyd77 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Old E1 replacement.*



TMedina said:


> I put an order in with 4sevens.com, my usual Fenix dealer. I got an email back today saying my order is listed as "back-order" - so I don't know if that means pre-order or I'm just out of luck on the initial release.
> 
> -Trevor



When did you put in the order?


----------



## pblanch (Mar 23, 2011)

MojaveMoon07 said:


> There may be a convenient way to dim the E05.
> 
> There's a brand of lip balm called Blistex; the caps are of various colors depending on the flavor.
> 
> I have tried also after your tip. Works great with the blue and yellow caps. I was amazed at the brightness of such a small torch. Lives permenetly on my keyring and is used more often than the old minimag aaa light that used to live their.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 23, 2011)

pblanch said:


> MojaveMoon07 said:
> 
> 
> > There may be a convenient way to dim the E05.
> ...


----------



## sunfire (Mar 23, 2011)

my R4 w/ GITD piercing.


----------



## igoman (Jun 21, 2011)

I ordered the R4 version, but got the R2 instead. I hate when that happens! What is the difference between these two?


----------



## HKJ (Jun 21, 2011)

igoman said:


> I ordered the R4 version, but got the R2 instead. I hate when that happens! What is the difference between these two?


 
Some brightness, the R4 is a bit brighter than the R2 led.


----------



## igoman (Jun 21, 2011)

I have to wait now, I hope I like the beam when the sun goes down . First impression:It sure looks better on my key chain than the Streamlight Microstream, because its smaller, the twisty isn't that bad to use I guess. I see that the clip in Microstream is a big advantage when it comes to separating the flashlight from the keyring. But the size of the E05 is sure good to look at .


----------



## tam17 (Jun 21, 2011)

E05 is a great little keychain light, but I just prefer runtime over lumen power. Diffused (sanded) E01 is still unbeatable runtime-wise, and its beam profile and tint are acceptable.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 21, 2011)

Got a question regarding this light. For all of you guys who had been EDCing this light in their pockets for a long period of time, do you get any dirt/dust trapped inside the optic lens due the opening in front?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jun 21, 2011)

tam17 said:


> ...Diffused (sanded) E01 is still unbeatable runtime-wise, and its beam profile and tint are acceptable.


I like a diffused E01 too, but I didn't sanded mine, instead, I use a diffuser film and here's the result...




love the warmer tint output from this diffuser film and the purplish/bluish tint is gone :thumbsup:



flame2000 said:


> Got a question regarding this light. For all of you guys who had been EDCing this light in their pockets for a long period of time, do you get any dirt/dust trapped inside the optic lens due the opening in front?


none, mine's been pocket-carry for >6 months...


----------



## Cataract (Jun 21, 2011)

igoman said:


> I ordered the R4 version, but got the R2 instead. I hate when that happens! What is the difference between these two?



3 lumens


----------



## ragweed (Jun 21, 2011)

Correct ! The human eye will not be able to detect it at all. I have both & cannot tell a difference. I EDC both & love this light!


----------



## Borad (Jun 21, 2011)

flame2000 said:


> do you get any dirt/dust trapped inside the optic lens due the opening in front?


 
I don't know if it will happen, but if it gets dirty in there my plan is to clean it with piece of cardboard that I cut narrow enough and maybe soak in water.


----------



## igoman (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm I really don't know what to think about this light. I have now been comparing it to the Microstream for an hour on the wall:touche:. The Microstream has a beautiful beam pattern and the E05 beam looks like a freak of nature :sick2: next to it. Its has like an egg shape or something, certainly not round. I know its diffused, but I didn't expect to see that. The E05 is brighter and illuminates closer objects better. The tint on the Streamlight is blue and the E05 is yellow. 
Does anybody also have the two lights, what do you think? I realize that the E05 wins in runtimes, size and lumens, but dear god its an ugly beam, its like the beauty and the beast.
I will carry the E05 on the keychain for a couple of weeks and see how it works in real use. I will probably end up carrying both .


----------



## TMedina (Jun 21, 2011)

I have both - I can't say either one is really better. There are some things I'd use the Microstream for and others I'd use the E05 for.

Microstream: easy push-button use, tough pocket clip and excellent hotspot.

E05: better run time, area illumination.

-Trevor


----------



## igoman (Jun 21, 2011)

TMedina i agree, they both have pros and cons.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 21, 2011)

rookiedaddy said:


> none, mine's been pocket-carry for >6 months...



+1

Same here 6 months and no dust, get one I personally think for it's size it's the best keychain light available.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 21, 2011)

igoman said:


> I ordered the R4 version, but got the R2 instead. I hate when that happens! What is the difference between these two?



if you ordered from a reputable dealer, you should ask for an exchange. the R4 was made in limited numbers and is both harder to find and is more expensive. the R4 also uses the Xp-g instead of the R2 Xp-e. the forward voltage is lower and thermal efficiency higher for the Xp-g, so on top of being brighter, it should run longer and cooler as well.



igoman said:


> The Microstream has a beautiful beam pattern and the E05 beam looks like a freak of nature next to it. Its has like an egg shape or something, certainly not round. I know its diffused, but I didn't expect to see that.



there's a bit of a lottery with the E05 beam, some are round, some are oval - a phenomenon documented in this thread. mine has an oval beam too and it only bothers me when white wall hunting. i don't notice the odd shape in actual use. overall, i find the floody beam to be immensely useful.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 21, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> if you ordered from a reputable dealer, you should ask for an exchange. the R4 was made in limited numbers and is both harder to find and is more expensive. the R4 also uses the Xp-g instead of the R2 Xp-e. the forward voltage is lower and thermal efficiency higher for the Xp-g, so on top of being brighter, it should run longer and cooler as well.



I agree I own both and I think the XP-G is the better one, with no reflector and a diffused lens the throw of the R2 is really negligible so what you get with the R5 is a smoother wider beam much brighter in the spill.

My R2 tint almost has a pink hue and the R5 is just cool white which I think looks better to my eyes.


----------



## igoman (Jun 22, 2011)

I wont even bother to contact the dealer for the exchange. The flashlight was really very cheap, so I guess its ok. Somebody said the difference in the two isn't that big. I like the flashlight for the size (perfect for EDC), I just have to stay away from white walls, so I don't get depressed .


----------



## twl (Jun 22, 2011)

igoman said:


> I wont even bother to contact the dealer for the exchange. The flashlight was really very cheap, so I guess its ok. Somebody said the difference in the two isn't that big. I like the flashlight for the size (perfect for EDC), I just have to stay away from white walls, so I don't get depressed .


 
Just so you know, they aren't all like that.
While I haven't seen a huge sampling of E05 lights, I've seen 3 of them, and none of them exhibited what you describe. All the ones I've seen have round beam shapes that are well-diffused flood beams, and have eye-pleasing white tints without noticeable coloration. Never seen a yellow beam from an E05.

So, in case you want to ever get another one or recommend to a friend, the next one you get could very likely be a really nice one, just like mine. I don't think these flaws you've gotten represent a very high percentage of the E05 lights out there.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.....I will probably pick one up for EDC.


----------



## TyJo (Jun 22, 2011)

twl said:


> Just so you know, they aren't all like that.
> While I haven't seen a huge sampling of E05 lights, I've seen 3 of them, and none of them exhibited what you describe. All the ones I've seen have round beam shapes that are well-diffused flood beams, and have eye-pleasing white tints without noticeable coloration. Never seen a yellow beam from an E05.
> 
> So, in case you want to ever get another one or recommend to a friend, the next one you get could very likely be a really nice one, just like mine. I don't think these flaws you've gotten represent a very high percentage of the E05 lights out there.


 
I agree. My E01s all have oval purple beams but I have 2 E05s (lost 1 of them) and the beams were perfectly floody and round. Both were creamy white, one was slightly cooler then the other.


----------



## igoman (Jun 24, 2011)

The more I use E05 the more I like it . Last night I took the Microstream and E05 and tested both lights in my backyard. I held both flash lights something like chest high. The E05 covered the ground around me, close to where I was standing, but the Microstreams beam "touched" the ground something like 3-4 steps away. So the E05 gives you much more confidence when walking around because the light almost touches your feet, when with the Microstream you still feel somewhat alone, because of the darkness on the ground in front of you. The Microstream vs. E05 is like comparing TK45 and Tk50. Flood vs. throw. I think the E05 will be good enough in like 90 pro-cent of the time for me. The Microstream is still one of my favourite lights and I think its great for its size, like a mini E21.


----------



## Borad (Jul 3, 2011)

My E05 doesn't turn on until the head is screwed ALL the way to the body and can't be screwed in any more. I don't think that's the best way to design a twisty. If the head turns the slightest bit counterclockwise during a fall, it will turn off and you'll have to feel around for it. It also makes me wonder whether there's a part that could get slightly warn and result in the need to twist it more to turn it on, which wouldn't be possible.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jul 3, 2011)

Borad said:


> My E05 doesn't turn on until the head is screwed ALL the way to the body and can't be screwed in any more. I don't think that's the best way to design a twisty. If the head turns the slightest bit counterclockwise during a fall, it will turn off and you'll have to feel around for it. It also makes me wonder whether there's a part that could get slightly warn and result in the need to twist it more to turn it on, which wouldn't be possible.



my E05 has a little bit wiggle room in the twisty when it turns on. i haven't dropped it many times, but it hasn't turned off the times i have. 

between this post and a few others you've written, it seems like you're not very happy with your E05. i'm sorry about that since i was one of the people who recommended you get one. maybe you'd be happier with a Maratac or a Lumintop Worm, which are both under $30.

i'm still very happy with my E05. i don't EDC mine. i use it mostly as a just in case light when i go on late afternoon hikes. for me, it's perfect for walking down a fireroad after sunset, and it hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## Borad (Jul 3, 2011)

Nah, I like it. I was given enough options. I like the military specs and the floody beam. It _probably_ won't turn off if it falls. It's just that it would be better to have at least 1/8" wiggle room in the on position. I'm not sure I even have 1/16".


----------



## TMedina (Jul 3, 2011)

A silly question - has anyone tried removing the beam diffuser on the E05?

-Trevor


----------



## Cataract (Jul 4, 2011)

Borad said:


> Nah, I like it. I was given enough options. I like the military specs and the floody beam. It _probably_ won't turn off if it falls. It's just that it would be better to have at least 1/8" wiggle room in the on position. I'm not sure I even have 1/16".



I find that when the contacts on the body or inside the head is dirty on some of my twisties, I have to twist them harder to get them to turn on. A little cleaning with a cotton swab and alcohol usually fixes that.


----------



## AlphaZen (Jul 18, 2011)

I have been carrying an E05 R4 for a few weeks now. 
Likes:
- Smooth floody beam
- Tiny size disappears in pocket
- Simple single-mode UI
- Smooth twisty action with nice threads and knurling make it way easier to turn on than my A3 Eos. 
- Price
- Runtime
- Weight
- Appropriate amount of lumens for general use

Dislikes:
- None. I could gripe about what it isn't (ie. no low/high mode), but it is not trying to be those things. Fenix has the LD01 for that. 

The E05 seems like one of the best keychain/backup/traveling/gifting lights on the market.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 18, 2011)

AlphaZen said:


> The E05 seems like one of the best keychain/backup/traveling/gifting lights on the market.



I agree I love them, the only thing that may take it's place on my keys is the E15 on pre-order shipping this month but idk the E05 is special.


----------



## User3451 (Jul 18, 2011)

Best EDC I love this light, granted its not got the run time of the E01 but in real world practical use its not an issue and most non flashaholics I showed both lights (E01 Vs E05) voted E05 hands down, Its great presents : ) 
Still love the E01 to but the 30 lumen balance was well thought out.


----------



## Streamer (Jul 31, 2011)

Just got the Eo5. R4 version. Love the beam and it *is* round. The 180 degree beam spread through it's diffuser is fantastic. Kinda like each molecule of air in the room is evenly lit with no hot spot hitting the ceiling at all. FLOODY good I say. This little torch is definitely special. Glad I picked one up. 

I'm currently draining an alkaline to see behavior once dropped out of regulation.


----------



## Illum (Jul 31, 2011)

TMedina said:


> A silly question - has anyone tried removing the beam diffuser on the E05?
> 
> -Trevor


 
Pill extraction looks difficult, and the diffuser is held in place from the inside. Removing it may compromise the water resistance and may allow the pill to thread in so far that it will lose battery contact. :duh2:


----------



## AaronG (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd love to see Fenix expand on this line. AA version would be great


----------



## Streamer (Jul 31, 2011)

Well, I've spent the afternoon checking out the Eo5 R4..... 

I don't have another torch that _melts photons_ like this jewel does and makes the room sooo.. Equalized.... It's almost as if you are inside of an Aquarium, if you've ever had the pleasure of looking through a crystal clear medium as its life forms are suspended before your very eyes.

OK, enough said,,,it's GREAT!


----------



## holeymoley (Jul 31, 2011)

AlphaZen said:


> The E05 seems like one of the best keychain/backup/traveling/gifting lights on the market.


 
+2...I've been EDCing it for weeks now and it is my new favorite. Perfect size/run time/luminosity for what I need it for. Keep up the good work Fenix!:thumbsup:


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 1, 2011)

psssssst... guys... just found this... 






ssssshhhhhhhhh... 

I like the purple one... hope these are not "Photoshop" pic... and hopefully the production unit won't be dull in colour.


----------



## j2k (Aug 1, 2011)

If the colors are real, I just found some Christmas gifts 
I've been carrying E05 on my keys for several months now. It survived numerous drops and still works flawlessly, but I gotta say the ano is completely gone in spots


----------



## MatNeh (Aug 1, 2011)

Sweet, colors!


----------



## Illum (Aug 1, 2011)

rookiedaddy said:


> I like the purple one...



hehe, there will always be something special about purple anodized lights on cpf, ain't that right Size15s 



AaronG said:


> I'd love to see Fenix expand on this line. AA version would be great


 
Holy god no... can you image how heavy that would be? the E05 was meant to be a keychain light. Having an inova X1 on the keys for a couple months convinced me to consider only AAAs for keychain duty. On a side note though, it could be useful for another model altogether, but I doubt on the AA platform such a simple on-off no mode flashlight will exist:shrug:


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 3, 2011)

The color E05's are available at Fenix Outfitters but only with the XP-E's. 

Hopefully there will be some XP-G models as well, I like the blue.


----------



## StandardBattery (Aug 3, 2011)

AaronG said:


> I'd love to see Fenix expand on this line. AA version would be great


 
Check out the E11, not exactly the E05 equivalent in AA, but very interesting.


----------



## flame2000 (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope they make one in stainless steel. I had a E01 previously, buy it looks beaten up just only EDC with my bunch of keys for a year. I think stainless steel is more suitable for EDC.


----------



## Xacto (Aug 4, 2011)

I just got my (first) E05 the day before yesterday - what a great little light. The tint is great (have to shop for some P60 dropins with that LED), the size is okay and the beam pattern usefull for close-up work and the usual late night walks around the house. Maybe a little bit to bright to enter the bedroom when SWMBO is already asleep, but great for all other tasks. The keyring attachment is a little bit fiddly when the light is supposed to tailstand, but those are only minor details.

Great to hear about other colors, the blue one and a second black one I already added to my shopping list. (Especially since the E11 is almost identical in size to my L1T V2.0, which is just a tad to big for EDC in a jeans pocket)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Illum (Aug 7, 2011)

Xacto said:


> The keyring attachment is a little bit fiddly when the light is supposed to tailstand, but those are only minor details.



I agree, but since I don't use the keyring I have no complaints. Besides, if it was tied to my keys the way it was designed to be, there are ways to make it stand


----------



## Xacto (Aug 7, 2011)

Illum said:


> I agree, but since I don't use the keyring I have no complaints. Besides, if it was tied to my keys the way it was designed to be, there are ways to make it stand



I too do not keep it on my keys but added the keyring as an anti-roll device.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Batang Regla (Aug 8, 2011)

What is the diffence between the r4 and r2 version? and no more r4?


----------



## edc3 (Aug 8, 2011)

The difference is about 3 lumens. Are they not selling the R4 version anymore? I bought my E05 at REI and all they had was R2.


----------



## Streamer (Aug 8, 2011)

_Illumination Gear_ has both models for sale.


----------



## Illum (Aug 8, 2011)

There has been reports though, that some of the R2s were actually XP-Es, see this: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?319939-Look-at-my-new-E05!
I went through this thread and wo0t, mines an XP-E 

This is good news to me, I've always had faith on XP-Es over XP-Gs. I just hope the runtime is a little longer. I didn't buy this light for output, I bought it because its chewy.


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 8, 2011)

Illum said:


> There has been reports though, that some of the R2s were actually XP-Es, see this: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?319939-Look-at-my-new-E05!
> I went through this thread and wo0t, mines an XP-E
> 
> This is good news to me, I've always had faith on XP-Es over XP-Gs. I just hope the runtime is a little longer. I didn't buy this light for output, I bought it because its chewy.



Looks like he got a XP-G R3, I like my cool white XPG but would love to get one of those neutrals. I think the runtime on both XP-G and XP-E is about 4hrs on Nimh and 6hrs on lithium primary's.


----------



## edc3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Interesting. I never even looked at mine until tonight. It's an XP-G too. I wish I'd gotten a neutral...


----------



## TyJo (Aug 9, 2011)

Illum said:


> There has been reports though, that some of the R2s were actually XP-Es, see this: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?319939-Look-at-my-new-E05!
> I went through this thread and wo0t, mines an XP-E
> 
> This is good news to me, I've always had faith on XP-Es over XP-Gs. I just hope the runtime is a little longer. I didn't buy this light for output, I bought it because its chewy.


I'm slightly confused now. Mine looks like an XP-E led based on the pictures (but its hard to determine looking through the optics). Based on the beam it is definitely a neutral, and my serial number inquiry on the Fenix website said its an XP-G R4. I guess I'm just having a hard time looking at the emitter through the optics. I lost my other E05... one of my E05s was a limited edition and one was not (but IIRC the Fenix serial number inquiriy said they were both XPG R4s).


----------



## edc3 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just checked the serial on mine. It says it's an Cree XP-E R2 but looking at it with a magnifier, it's clearly an XP-G.


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 9, 2011)

AaronG said:


> I'd love to see Fenix expand on this line. AA version would be great


 
Not that Fenix wouldn't ruin it by trying to cram 200 lumens & multistrobe in there, but THIS EXACTLY in AA I'd buy, same output & everything but runtime obviously. Or even a 2xAAA version. I just need something longer than _2 1/2 inches!_

So the R2 is the yellow beam, & the R4 version is white?


----------



## TyJo (Aug 9, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> Not that Fenix wouldn't ruin it by trying to cram 200 lumens & multistrobe in there, but THIS EXACTLY in AA I'd buy, same output & everything but runtime obviously. Or even a 2xAAA version. I just need something longer than _2 1/2 inches!_
> 
> So the R2 is the yellow beam, & the R4 version is white?


 
Before I lost one of my E05s one was creamy white (R4) and one was slightly cooler (R2).... I think (the one I have now is the most neutral light that I own and the Fenix website tells me it is XPG R4).


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 9, 2011)

THANKS!


----------



## AaronG (Aug 9, 2011)

StandardBattery said:


> Check out the E11, not exactly the E05 equivalent in AA, but very interesting.


 
I did look at the E11 and it looks like a great light. My favorite feature of the E05 is the flood optic though. I'm not really sure about the exposed button on a pocket light either:shrug:

A simple, compact, 1 mode twisty light with a nice floody beam is kind of refreshing. I like my multiple output lights, but sometimes they get on my nerves.


----------



## Batang Regla (Aug 9, 2011)

edc3 said:


> The difference is about 3 lumens. Are they not selling the R4 version anymore? I bought my E05 at REI and all they had was R2.


 


Streamer said:


> _Illumination Gear_ has both models for sale.


 

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Batang Regla (Aug 9, 2011)

By the way i have already an itp a3 which i really love using outside the house. (Example looking if i drop some things on the ground...etc) 

What is the difference between an fenix eo5 over an itp a3? Is the eo5 more floodier?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 9, 2011)

@Batang Regla, see below:


```
iTP A3  EOS        Fenix E05
======================================================
LED                     XP-E/XP-G          XP-E/XP-G

Light Projection       LOP Reflector    Diffuser Optics

Power                    1 x AAA           1 x AAA

Brightness Mode          1 or 3               1

UI                     Head twisty       Head twisty

Clip                      Yes                 No

Tail-stand                No                  Yes

PWM                       Yes                 No

Body Material         HA Aluminum         HA Aluminum
                    Stainless Steel
                       Titanium

Body Colour (AL)   Black, Gray, Golden   Black/Purple/Blue
                   Blue, Purple, Red
```
Note that iTP A3 EOS is now replaced by newer Olight EOS i3 (with stronger clip system and able to tail-stand).


----------



## Illum (Aug 9, 2011)

TyJo said:


> I'm slightly confused now. Mine looks like an XP-E led based on the pictures (but its hard to determine looking through the optics). Based on the beam it is definitely a neutral, and my serial number inquiry on the Fenix website said its an XP-G R4. I guess I'm just having a hard time looking at the emitter through the optics. I lost my other E05... one of my E05s was a limited edition and one was not (but IIRC the Fenix serial number inquiriy said they were both XPG R4s).



As with a couple varieties of TIR optics, the secondary reflection surface is distinguished by a flat pedestal integral within the optic, looking directly down from the top through the TIR one will find the LED isn't optically distorted



rookiedaddy said:


>



the XPE sees more of the substrate than XPG, which is known to have ~30% more emitter area.



Ekke said:


> Here's XP-E & XP-G side by side:



Even so, I still don't get what the commotion is about :shrug:
XPEs went up to a certain bin, then supply for some odd reason dried up and the suppliers had XPGs from that point down. So what makes XPG more significant than an XPE? For a keychain light and an LED not driven at 1A... what difference in output could it possibly make?

EDIT: just noticed one of mine is an XPE and ones an XPG, the XPE has a little more throw and the beam oval and lacking symmetry. the XPE possesses a better color [5000K over 6500K] than the XPG... I rarely notice a difference because I've never compared them side by side


----------



## TyJo (Aug 10, 2011)

Illum said:


> As with a couple varieties of TIR optics, the secondary reflection surface is distinguished by a flat pedestal integral within the optic, looking directly down from the top through the TIR one will find the LED isn't optically distorted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I don't give a damn as long as I can see in the dark. I was just wondering. I lost one of my E05s and fortunately it seems it was the cool white one, because the one on my keys is a perfect creamy white (of course this is my opinion). It probably is the XPG R4 that the Fenix website says, I was just unaware that there were versions with completely different emitters (not just luminous flux bins).


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 10, 2011)

Not much of a hotspot with the XP-G E05 and this is why I choose to use it more often than my XP-E E05, the few extra lumens really don't mean much but for a keychain light I prefer more of a flood light.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Aug 10, 2011)

for some of us, it's not just about the extra output of few lumens... it's about:
1. beam profile
2. tint
3. the initial limited run of XP-G R4 is more expensive than the XP-E R2


----------



## Batang Regla (Aug 10, 2011)

rookiedaddy said:


> @Batang Regla, see below:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
Thanks for informing me about the new olight EOS i3. I really love keychain lights. Is LOP reflector the flood type or the Diffuse Optics? In layman's term what does this two technical terms mean?


----------



## rookiedaddy (Sep 6, 2011)

Just got myself the purple and blue E05...















I really like the purple... :kiss:



Batang Regla said:


> Is LOP reflector the flood type or the Diffuse Optics? In layman's term what does this two technical terms mean?


 missed the question... 
with LOP (Light/Lite Orange Peel) reflector, you still get hot spot and spills, LOP reflector is an attempt to smooth out the beam profile (e.g. reduce the rings). The diffuser optics is the flood type.


----------



## twl (Sep 6, 2011)

I like the E05 for these reasons:

1) Very inexpensive.
2) Very small and lightweight.
3) Gives enough light for most personal lighting situations.
4) Beam is floody and evenly lit, and soft enough to reduce bounce-back.
5) Beam is beautiful creamy white tint.(This may vary, so YMMV).
6) Has very good runtime on alkaline, and almost double the runtime on E91 Lithium primary.
7) Very simple on/off twisty interface. 
8) Reliable twisty switch with good threads, and there isn't any irritating mode-skip because there's only one mode.
9) Common battery type.
10) Tailstands and has ring attachment point.

I think that for a real-world useful light at a low price range, this is a great one.
No bells and whistles, but a real solid little light that does the job for cheap.


----------



## xiaoshin (Sep 16, 2011)

just got my E05 2 weeks ago, amazing flood little light...
lucky got this little fellow as the ceiling light went off yesterday and use this to change the light.


----------



## yowzer (Sep 17, 2011)

I got an XP-G version a few weeks ago after doing some reading up and finding beamshots of the two versions and I was surprised at how much pocket time it's gotten. Great little light for all the reasons that keep getting mentioned here.

I do wish it was dimmer, or maybe multimode... a LD01 with this diffuser would be lovely. I suppose there's always the DF route. Still, while I like my fancy multimode lights, there's a lot of good to be said for a well done simple on/off light like this.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 17, 2011)

yowzer said:


> I got an XP-G version a few weeks ago after doing some reading up and finding beamshots of the two versions and I was surprised at how much pocket time it's gotten. Great little light for all the reasons that keep getting mentioned here.
> 
> I do wish it was dimmer, or maybe multimode... a LD01 with this diffuser would be lovely. I suppose there's always the DF route. Still, while I like my fancy multimode lights, there's a lot of good to be said for a well done simple on/off light like this.


 
get a white chapstick lid and use it for a diffuser on the LD01... works great. I leave mine on only taking it off when I need the throw as it protects the glass lens from pocket debris and keys


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 17, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> Not that Fenix wouldn't ruin it by trying to cram 200 lumens & multistrobe in there, but THIS EXACTLY in AA I'd buy, same output & everything but runtime obviously. Or even a 2xAAA version. *I just need something longer than 2 1/2 inches!
> *
> So the R2 is the yellow beam, & the R4 version is white?


That's what she said. :devil:

What's wrong with a tiny AAA light? The main advantage of any AAA light is its small size. The E05 is an evolution of the E01, which was a clone of the Arc AAA. Its purpose is to be small, light, portable, and long-running. Making it bigger would make it run longer, yes, but it would also make most people a lot less likely to carry it always, which would reduce its real-world usefulness.


----------



## ragweed (Sep 17, 2011)

+1 on that!


----------



## dervishMe (Sep 17, 2011)

Wish they made one in Natural like the e01.


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 17, 2011)

I just got one of these and love it. Small stylish and stupidly useful.


----------



## :)> (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome light. I bought my second after giving my first one to a co-worker. The optic and resulting beam pattern is perfect for many every-day tasks, the size is wonderfully small, the output and the runtime seem perfectly selected.

I am more excited about this little light than by many lights that are much more expensive.


----------



## Streamer (Sep 17, 2011)

I gave in too. Had the R4 version in black. Got the R2 in blue recently. Nice lights.

My R2 version is throwier and a much warmer tint...while the R4 is floodier and cooler. 

Great pair.....and it BUGS me that there's a purple one out there 
also. :devil:


----------



## ragweed (Sep 18, 2011)

I have both as well. I prefer the R2 version for the same reason.


----------



## fyrstormer (Sep 19, 2011)

:)> said:


> I am more excited about this little light than by many lights that are much more expensive.


It's not too surprising, really. The "AAA Battery Vampire" light class has been neglected for a long time by manufacturers, and Fenix seems to be the only one (okay, the first one) that's wised up and realized people still have a use for a little keychain light that can run all night on a single battery.


----------



## Xacto (Sep 19, 2011)

If I wouldn't be a flashaholic, a Fenix E05 surely would suffice 90% of the time I *need* to use a light. Anything throwier would be covered by a well adjusted [email protected] with LED Dropin. 

I really like this light because of its great beam profile perfectly illuminating the passenger side seat area on my smart car when getting my shopping bags.

Good thing I started this hobby - nothing beats a nice Surefire 6P in hands when talking to a client (on the phone)

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Jeff E. (Sep 22, 2011)

I just got this light about a week ago, and really like it! The 27 lumens along with the floody beam and cool color temp makes is MUCH more useful than I had even anticipated! 
I'm finding myself using it every night.


----------



## Ishango (Sep 23, 2011)

Jeff E. said:


> I just got this light about a week ago, and really like it! The 27 lumens along with the floody beam and cool color temp makes is MUCH more useful than I had even anticipated!
> I'm finding myself using it every night.



Glad to hear someone else liking it as well. I use it regularly in my EDC rotation and still like it. It indeed has plenty of light for lots of tasks. Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## jbdan (Sep 23, 2011)

Got one yesterday this is a killer little light! I find myself seeking smaller and smaller lights lights that are less bright as well!


----------



## Illum (Sep 24, 2011)

rookiedaddy said:


> @Batang Regla, see below:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


The L0D-CE clip works just fine on the E05


----------



## Confederate (Sep 24, 2011)

I've had it buying AAA flashlights, and trying to find a reason to buy an E05 is just beyond me. You're not going to buy a bad Fenix anywhere. They're just too good; however, I just don't like the triple-A battery for anything. I just bought a Fenix LD15, and it just delivers anything I could want in a small household flashlight (well, it could have a magnetic clip on the side for the refrigerator...just kidding!) But seriously, I need a very low setting, and the LD15 has two very nice settings. It's much nicer than the E05 because it has a low setting of 8 lumens for almost 40 hours (almost a full work week). And when you do need the light, you get a very comfortable 117 lumens for 1.5 hours. Just about everyone I've loaned it to says they want one, including my brother and sister, who, whilst borrowing it to take out the trash in a very dark back yard, not only wanted to know where they could get one, but tried to yank it off me rather than return it!

I love small guns and I love small flashlights, yet I love large folding knives. Like any other Fenix, the E05 will have its following; but I'm not going to be one of them. The AAA is just too limiting.


----------



## pblanch (Sep 24, 2011)

I have both the LD15 and E05. E05 stays on the keyring with a lithium battery in it and the LD15 with an enloop usually sits in my cargo pocket.

Love them both and carry both with me constantly. The other flash is my SC600 and recently Xeno E03 but they are too big for a pocket and stay in my bag until needed.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 20, 2011)

Dressing up my E05...





using Digi Camo duct tape... 

and...




to provide more grip... nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## TheEpeter (Oct 21, 2011)

I just ordered one of these the other day (~$12, why not?) and am pretty excited to throw this on my key chain and just have a replacement for my AAA Mag that used to be there. This simple light has pretty much all of the functionality from it I'm going to require for a AAA light. 

I'll let you know more when it comes in, but at the moment, those that don' like this light because it's not feature-y enough, well, there're plenty of other lights to drown yourself in features with.  

For what it is, i think this light should probably be just about right. Of course, if it's not I'll let you know


----------



## coyote (Oct 21, 2011)

TheEpeter said:


> I just ordered one of these the other day (~$12, why not?)...



where? me wants too!!!!!!


----------



## TheEpeter (Oct 21, 2011)

coyote said:


> where? me wants too!!!!!!



http://www.mjtacticaloutpost.com/servlet/the-53581/Fenix-Flashlights-E05R2-E05,/Detail

There was one linked on Amazon's site, that I got, so I hopped in on it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004D2A02O/?tag=cpf0b6-20 

Amazon has them straight up for $18-19 USD so get to it


----------



## AutoTech (Oct 21, 2011)

Everyone seems to love this little light. I almost bought one after reading all the fuss but had a look and the single output puts me right off. Nothing about it that'd make me replace my current key chain light (ITP A3 EOS). I know 30lm is enough for most occasions for a key chain but it's nice knowing up to 96lm is available on my itp.


----------



## coyote (Oct 21, 2011)

TheEpeter said:


> http://www.mjtacticaloutpost.com/servlet/the-53581/Fenix-Flashlights-E05R2-E05,/Detail
> 
> There was one linked on Amazon's site, that I got, so I hopped in on it.
> 
> ...



yep, the first link to MJ Tac says "0 Available", so they're out.

so i got a spare from amazon. thnx TheEpeter!


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I was one of the first to buy one. The single 30lm mode is not bright enough in some situation and wastes battery life in other situations. Don't need 30lm for reading or going to the bathroom in the middle of the night. 30lm is not bright enough for walking outside when there is some ambient light. If you already have a multi-mode AAA light, save your money. As a gift light to an average person, it's great.


----------



## Streamer (Oct 21, 2011)

davidt1 said:


> I was one of the first to buy one. The single 30lm mode is not bright enough in some situation and wastes battery life in other situations. Don't need 30lm for reading or going to the bathroom in the middle of the night. 30lm is not bright enough for walking outside when there is some ambient light. If you already have a multi-mode AAA light, save your money. As a gift light to an average person, it's great.



Of all the reviews I've read on this forum about the EO5, I have to say I disagree. Just sayin'.


----------



## edc3 (Oct 21, 2011)

This isn't a perfect light. A low, low mode and a higher mode would be nice. Neutral tint would be nice. But for a one level keychain light with such an *extremely *useful beam pattern and at this price point, I don't think anything beats it. I got mine a few months ago to replace a busted IlluminaTi. I bought my wife one a couple of weeks ago when REI had a 20% off coupon. It was a steal at $16. The night after I gave it to her she was working at our kids' school carnival and had to get some supplies out of a truck. None of the other people there (including security :shakehead) had a flashlight. Her E05 easily lit up the pitch-dark truck. After all these years of trying to convince her of the utility of EDCing a flashlight, I think the E05 did it.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 21, 2011)

Are these available in COLORS ? ? ?


Boring black is so . . . .

err, Boring !


----------



## moldyoldy (Oct 21, 2011)

Burgess said:


> Are these available in COLORS ? ? ?
> 
> 
> Boring black is so . . . .
> ...



BJ has the E05 in black, blue, and purple. I purchased a purple version for my daughter who has been satisfied with button cell lights even though I gave her an LD01. :shrug: TBD.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you, moldyoldy !


----------



## DaveG (Oct 21, 2011)

Its a great no frills light,just does its job,on-off-done.At the price of these things,love it.


----------



## holeymoley (Oct 21, 2011)

I have all 3 colors, love this light.

I just had to send one back because it spent some time underwater. 4sevens is honoring the warranty, so no worries.


----------



## Illum (Oct 21, 2011)

Bought two blues, both were XPEs.... heh, XPGs don't come in color apparently. Blue is welcoming color, purple is a bit...nostalgic of A2s


It just occurred to me that Lighthound sells them for $25 while batteryjunction sells them for $20... 

If I can figure out a way to make a headband for them the beam profile could make an excellent headlamp, though runtime might be lacking, a backup headlamp 
At minimum I'd relay on this over the Princeton Tec Scout or other coin cell headlamps


----------



## robostudent5000 (Oct 28, 2011)

i've realized my favorite thing on this light is the excellent knurling and the super tight tolerances on the threads. combined, they make one-handed operation a snap. extremely handy in a keychain light. 

i'm still lovin my E05.


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 29, 2011)

Yesterday I tried to put a Preon 2 head on the E05 body.
Fits and works well. Gives a pretty small 3-mode twisty light.
Probably not better than Preon 1 body but I dont have any of those.


----------



## mmace1 (Oct 29, 2011)

davidt1 said:


> I was one of the first to buy one. The single 30lm mode is not bright enough in some situation and wastes battery life in other situations. Don't need 30lm for reading or going to the bathroom in the middle of the night. 30lm is not bright enough for walking outside when there is some ambient light. If you already have a multi-mode AAA light, save your money. As a gift light to an average person, it's great.



This was my former favorite EDC - and I have to say - I agree, actually. Super-small, great beam pattern for a small light - but I'd wished for a lower low and a higher high. I eventually replaced it with a DQG II - one of the few AAA lights smaller, and - lower low, and higher high. 

That said for the average non flashaholic - I'd still recommend the E05 in a heartbeat.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 29, 2011)

mmace1 said:


> This was my former favorite EDC - and I have to say - I agree, actually. Super-small, great beam pattern for a small light - but I'd wished for a lower low and a higher high. I eventually replaced it with a DQG II - one of the few AAA lights smaller, and - lower low, and higher high.
> 
> That said for the average non flashaholic - I'd still recommend the E05 in a heartbeat.



The ideal modes and brightness for my use is 15/60lm, which are very close to the medium and high on my Maratac AAA. The best thing about the E05 is the relatively floody beam. I can achieve this by using DC-Fix diffuser on my Maratac AAA, if Mr. Phaseburn ever ships me the ones I ordered 3 weeks ago. Once I get some DC-Fix for the Maratac, my E05 will probably be gifted. For now it is actually a backup light to my Zebralight H51w.

The floody beam is very useful for up-close tasks such reading, but at the same time 30lm is not needed.


----------



## davecroft (Oct 29, 2011)

Got mine last week and I'm chuffed with it. Wish I had got one ages ago. The beam colour puts a lot of my expensive lights to shame.

After 5 days of using it, it has actually made me re-evaluate what I want from a flashlight. I thought max output, loads of modes and the perfect beam pattern were everything. But now I really appreciate this little carry - everywhere, reasonable output, one mode E05. 

You can keep your mode skipping, unreliable, wobbly headed, green beamed expensive lights with their battery rattle! I have come to appreciate having a solid little light which just does its job. Stress free flashaholism!!


----------



## mcnair55 (Oct 29, 2011)

davecroft said:


> Got mine last week and I'm chuffed with it. Wish I had got one ages ago. The beam colour puts a lot of my expensive lights to shame.
> 
> After 5 days of using it, it has actually made me re-evaluate what I want from a flashlight. I thought max output, loads of modes and the perfect beam pattern were everything. But now I really appreciate this little carry - everywhere, reasonable output, one mode E05.
> 
> You can keep your mode skipping, unreliable, wobbly headed, green beamed expensive lights with their battery rattle! I have come to appreciate having a solid little light which just does its job. Stress free flashaholism!!




I actually 100% agree with you.I find myself just grabbing the basic little light when I nip out.


----------



## AlphaZen (Oct 30, 2011)

davecroft said:


> Got mine last week and I'm chuffed with it. Wish I had got one ages ago. The beam colour puts a lot of my expensive lights to shame.
> 
> After 5 days of using it, it has actually made me re-evaluate what I want from a flashlight. I thought max output, loads of modes and the perfect beam pattern were everything. But now I really appreciate this little carry - everywhere, reasonable output, one mode E05.
> 
> You can keep your mode skipping, unreliable, wobbly headed, green beamed expensive lights with their battery rattle! I have come to appreciate having a solid little light which just does its job. Stress free flashaholism!!


Well said and I agree on all points.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 30, 2011)

davecroft said:


> Got mine last week and I'm chuffed with it. Wish I had got one ages ago. The beam colour puts a lot of my expensive lights to shame.
> 
> After 5 days of using it, it has actually made me re-evaluate what I want from a flashlight. I thought max output, loads of modes and the perfect beam pattern were everything. But now I really appreciate this little carry - everywhere, reasonable output, one mode E05.
> 
> You can keep your mode skipping, unreliable, wobbly headed, green beamed expensive lights with their battery rattle! I have come to appreciate having a solid little light which just does its job. Stress free flashaholism!!


I definitely agree that the E05 is a nice refreshing update for the "no excuse not to carry" backup light category, but I do want to point out if your other lights have green beams and rattling batteries, they're not _really_ all that good to begin with.  Try a McGizmo Haiku when you get the chance.


----------



## TyJo (Oct 30, 2011)

EDIT: Misread a post, deleted.


----------



## Illum (Aug 3, 2012)

I've order another one, this time hoping to take it apart and put a Nichia NVSL219 in it to see the difference, question now is the head won't budge even after plastic bag boiling.


----------



## xelario (Jan 27, 2013)

I've read through a few E05 threads and I'm confused about the LEDs. What I've gathered is there are at least 3 types of E05 - XP-E R2, XP-E R4 and some kind of XP-G.
I recently bought one locally, packaging says "Max 27 Lumens" and "Cree XP-E LED", according to serial number check it's an R4... So the packaging is supposed to say "Max 30 Lumens" and "Cree XP-E R4 LED"?
I guess packaging isn't everything (XP-G packaged as XP-E R2)...
This post says R2 uses XP-E, R4 - XP-G, so now i'm totally confused...


----------



## tam17 (Jan 27, 2013)

Specs on the packaging tends to be a bit unreliable when we speak about Fenix, so I prefer to trust their serial number check. My old LD01 was labelled as R2 but it was in fact R3.

Cheers


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 27, 2013)

xelario said:


> I've read through a few E05 threads and I'm confused about the LEDs. What I've gathered is there are at least 3 types of E05 - XP-E R2, XP-E R4 and some kind of XP-G.
> I recently bought one locally, packaging says "Max 27 Lumens" and "Cree XP-E LED", according to serial number check it's an R4... So the packaging is supposed to say "Max 30 Lumens" and "Cree XP-E R4 LED"?
> I guess packaging isn't everything (XP-G packaged as XP-E R2)...
> This post says R2 uses XP-E, R4 - XP-G, so now i'm totally confused...




For it,s intended use and the cost I cannot see why you would be interested in which led it has.They work great,just enjoy it.When you spend more money on something with more power I then could see why you would want to find out.Your eyes would not even notice the difference between 27 and 30 lumens.


----------



## louie (Jan 27, 2013)

Illum said:


> I've order another one, this time hoping to take it apart and put a Nichia NVSL219 in it to see the difference, question now is the head won't budge even after plastic bag boiling.



A little old, I know, but I recently discovered that Loctite says 250 degrees C is specified on the threads to break down the Loctite, and disassemble when hot. I usually use a hot air gun on lights, heating until I can start smelling, uh, hot light smell (too hot to touch, not enough to smoke), then letting it cool. Possibly thermal expansion/contraction helps here, too. On the E05, the optic and spacer are all plastic, so I didn't want to use heat. I have a carefully configured tubing vise (aka a bicycle work stand) and along with rubber straps, was able to get my E05 apart with no heat at all, but it wasn't easy.

Then I also discovered that Loctite won't work on anodized aluminum without a special primer.


----------



## Jeff E. (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this louie! I love this little light  . My serial number inquiry just shows "CREE XP-E" (maybe the first version?), and the LED color temp has a pink/purple tint. Quite frankly, I love this hue MUCH better than, for example, the very greenish (and nearly nauseating) tint of my Olight S10. I EDC either my S10, my Fenix E15, but usually this E05 simply because it's so darn small it will fit in any pocket!


----------



## tam17 (Jan 27, 2013)

louie said:


> (...) was able to get my E05 apart with no heat at all, but it wasn't easy.
> [image]



Thx for the gut shot and disassembly tips, louie.

I wonder if Illum's Nichia 219 implant worked...

Cheers


----------



## louie (Jan 27, 2013)

tam17 said:


> I wonder if Illum's Nichia 219 implant worked...



I put an XP-G high-CRI 90+ 3000k in mine (I was running low on Nichia 219s). It's simple enough if you can reflow solder, just reuse the star-MCPCB. Now I'm waiting for delivery of Loctite primer to seal it back up again.


----------



## mgscheue (Jan 27, 2013)

I love this light, too. I recently bought an LD01 but I can't bring myself to take my E05 off my keychain. As nice as the LD01 is, I think I prefer having one mode and the nice, smooth, floody beam for my EDC. It's kind of amusing to go back and read the early posts: "too dim!", "too bright!", "one mode, yech!". The E05 is a classic, IMO.


----------



## Illum (Jan 27, 2013)

tam17 said:


> I wonder if Illum's Nichia 219 implant worked...
> 
> Cheers



lol, I'm still trying to get one open 

Loule, could I pay you to mod one into XPG hi-cri?


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jan 27, 2013)

xelario said:


> I've read through a few E05 threads and I'm confused about the LEDs. What I've gathered is there are at least 3 types of E05 - XP-E R2, XP-E R4 and some kind of XP-G.
> I recently bought one locally, packaging says "Max 27 Lumens" and "Cree XP-E LED", according to serial number check it's an R4... So the packaging is supposed to say "Max 30 Lumens" and "Cree XP-E R4 LED"?
> I guess packaging isn't everything (XP-G packaged as XP-E R2)...
> This post says R2 uses XP-E, R4 - XP-G, so now i'm totally confused...




When the E05 was launched, there was a 27 lumen XP-E R2 and a 30 lumen XP-G R4. There are pictures of the packaging for both products toward the bottom of this _(link)_ on page '1'.

The XP-G edition was available for a limited time.

That link I provided has beamshots comparing the two editions. The white tint is a bit different, and "_the XP-E R2 has a narrower focus, thus just a little bit more reach (throw, if you can call that...)_"

Then Fenix quietly upgraded the XP-E from an R2 bin to an R3 bin. Some U.S. online retailers still have the former in stock and some _(such as fenix-store.com)_ now have the latter in stock. And now Fenix has quietly upgraded the bin again from R3 to R4 -- this customer _(link)_ received this reply from Fenix:
"_E05 with S/N **218 uses CREE XP-E R3, the other E05 uses CREE XP-E R4. Both of them are white LED_"

"_whats the difference ? E05 R2 & R3_"
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?348207-whats-the-difference-E05-R2-amp-R3


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jan 27, 2013)

> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?296723-Fenix-EO5/page5
> 
> "the [XP-G] R4 was made in limited numbers and is both harder to find and is more expensive. the R4 also uses the Xp-g instead of the R2 Xp-e. the forward voltage is lower and thermal efficiency higher for the Xp-g, so on top of being brighter, it should run longer and cooler as well."





> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?296723-Fenix-EO5/page7
> 
> "just noticed one of mine is an XPE and ones an XPG, the XPE has a little more throw and the beam oval and lacking symmetry. the XPE possesses a better color [5000K over 6500K] than the XPG... I rarely notice a difference because I've never compared them side by side"





> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?296723-Fenix-EO5/page7
> 
> "I gave in too. Had the R4 version in black. Got the R2 in blue recently. Nice lights.
> 
> My R2 version is throwier and a much warmer tint...while the R4 is floodier and cooler."





> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?319939-Look-at-my-new-E05!


----------



## louie (Jan 27, 2013)

Illum said:


> lol, I'm still trying to get one open
> 
> Loule, could I pay you to mod one into XPG hi-cri?



PM me and we can discuss.


----------



## xelario (Jan 28, 2013)

mcnair55 said:


> For it,s intended use and the cost I cannot see why you would be interested in which led it has.They work great,just enjoy it.When you spend more money on something with more power I then could see why you would want to find out.Your eyes would not even notice the difference between 27 and 30 lumens.



Oh I'm sorry, I didn't realise being interested in a cheap flashlight was frowned upon by hardcore flashaholics. Is there a minimum price tag or number of modes I should know about? 
All jokes aside I'm still new to this, so every detail tends to grip my interest. Especially when packaging doesn't say anything, I'm like "I gots to know!". 




MojaveMoon07 said:


> When the E05 was launched, there was a 27 lumen XP-E R2 and a 30 lumen XP-G R4. There are pictures of the packaging for both products in this _(link)_.
> 
> The XP-G edition was available for a limited time.
> 
> Then Fenix quietly upgraded the XP-E from an R2 bin to an R3 bin.



Thanks for the info. So basically XP-E R3 is the newest XP-E used in E05 and when people talk about R4 they mean XP-G R4?
That's "great", I guess the one I have is XP-E R2 and the serial number check isn't always truthful (said XP-E R4).
At least I'm certain it's XP-E (checked using the picture below and by comparing it to LD22).



Ekke said:


> Here's XP-E & XP-G side by side:


----------



## tam17 (Jan 28, 2013)

xelario,

as mcnair55 said, difference in output between Fenix E05 R2 and R3 is marginal and it's impossible to distinguish between the two with naked eye. AFAIK XP-E is also available in R4 bin, but I don't know if it's ever used in E05. Anywayz, If you don't trust neither packaging nor Fenix serial number enquiry form, there virtually isn't a way to determine which XP-E bin is installed in your E05. What's more important to majority of CPF members is the light tint (purplish, greenish or neutral - the latter being the most desired).

Cheers


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Apr 13, 2013)

xelario said:


> [...] Thanks for the info. So basically XP-E R3 is the newest XP-E used in E05 and when people talk about R4 they mean XP-G R4?
> That's "great", I guess the one I have is XP-E R2 and the serial number check isn't always truthful (said XP-E R4).
> At least I'm certain it's XP-E (checked using the picture below and by comparing it to LD22).



For awhile R4 referred to the XP-G R4 limited edition E05. But according to this reply _(link)_ that a customer received from Fenix, the XP-E bin that Fenix is now using is R4

"_E05 with S/N **218 uses CREE XP-E R3, the other E05 uses CREE XP-E R4. Both of them are white LED_"


----------



## xelario (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for your help guys, I'm finally convinced Fenix actually puts XP-E R4 into E05 and that's what I have.


----------

